# Pressemeldung: Shimano sucht Jungen und Mädchen im Alter zwischen 14 und 17 Jahren



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2011)

Pressemeldung

*Shimano sucht Jungen und Mädchen im Alter zwischen 14 und 17 Jahren​*
Shimano sucht Jungen und Mädchen im Alter zwischen
14 und 17 Jahren für das neu gegründete Raubfisch-
Jugendteam. 

Ihr seid begeisterte Raubfischangler und möchtet zum Team gehören? 

Dann meldet euch bei uns!

Wie funktioniert die Teilnahme?
- schreibt uns (max. 1 Seite A4), warum gerade ihr euch für das Shimano Raubfisch-Jugendteam eignet
- schickt uns eine Foto von euch
- schickt uns ein paar Fotos, die euch mit Fangerfolgen zeigen
- gebt dem Team einen modernen und zeitgemäβen Namen

Vielleicht seid ihr die Glücklichen, die ausgewählt werden und eine entsprechende Ausrüstung erhalten.

Schickt eure Bewerbung bis zum 31. Januar 2012 an:
SHIMANO Germany Fishing GmbH
z.H. Petra Krichel
Dieβemer Bruch 114 f
47805 Krefeld

Oder per email an: 
marketingdeutschland@shimano-eu.com
WANTED Junge Raubfi schangler
für das Shimano Jugendteam


----------



## FrankL80 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Shimano sucht Jungen und Mädchen im Alter zwischen 14 und 17 Jahre*

meine jungs sind leider noch zu jung


----------



## Clarissa (17. November 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Shimano sucht Jungen und Mädchen im Alter zwischen 14 und 17 Jahre*

Ich komme aus Österreich...kann ich da auch mitmachen oder ist das nur für deutsche Jungangler?


----------



## specimen038 (19. November 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Shimano sucht Jungen und Mädchen im Alter zwischen 14 und 17 Jahre*

Ich wollte gerade Clarissa vorschlagen. Ihre Forellen und Hechte sprechen für sie... :m


----------



## fabikus (21. November 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Shimano sucht Jungen und Mädchen im Alter zwischen 14 und 17 Jahre*

Das Anglerboard votet für Clarissa! #6


----------



## HD4ever (21. November 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Shimano sucht Jungen und Mädchen im Alter zwischen 14 und 17 Jahre*

genau ... die wollte ich auch vorschlagen :vik:


----------

